# Cooler on a perception



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

I have a pescader, anyone have any suggestions on where to put a cooler?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a 10' pescador and I generally keep a cooler on my buddy's yak. The storage in the rear is too small. I need to get a smaller cooler.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

definitely a small cooler is key, i have an old tarpon 120 (same thing as the pescador 12) and i could probably keep a small single serve lunchbox cooler or a little bigger, gotta have a small footprint.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I have a West Marine Pomano 120' believe it is the same hull as the Pescador. Biggest thing I could find to fit is one of the Igloo Playmate Coolers. Only one I could find narrow enough that had some length. It's perfect for inshore species.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help, guess ill have to find another place to put fish..


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

look into the fish bags, they have all different sizes. its not a yeti cooler by any means but it still can hold fish. leaves the rear cargo space for a crate or other tackle, etc


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I have a OK Prowler, and I use a Coleman 28qt cooler. It fits in my tankwell and it may fit in yours. It works great for inshore fish. I picked mine up relatively cheap at Walmart. Here is a link to it:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FTLA said:


> Thanks for the help, guess ill have to find another place to put fish..


My buddy used one of those cooler bags from Sams club to put his fish in on his prescador.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Polar Bear 24 cooler - more expensive than a Sam's / Wal-Mart freezer bag, but far better insulated with a tough liner.


----------

